# Rhubarb & Gooseberries



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if it possible to buy Rhubarb or Gooseberries in Spain (I mean fresh not tinned)?

I have never seen them in the usual Spanish supermarkets but wondered if they are available in any speciality stores or 'expat' type shops.

Do the Spanish ever eat these fruits? Is the climate not suitable for growing them?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Does anyone know if it possible to buy Rhubarb or Gooseberries in Spain (I mean fresh not tinned)?
> 
> I have never seen them in the usual Spanish supermarkets but wondered if they are available in any speciality stores or 'expat' type shops.
> 
> Do the Spanish ever eat these fruits? Is the climate not suitable for growing them?


I wish we could grow them - and raspberries

I know some people have tried but it's really too dry and hot (at least around here).


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't grow gooseberries here in Murcia where I live but I have grown and eaten in a crumble rhubarb I grew from seed and grew on in a very large tub in the shade. A friend who had some seedlings from me still has a plant growing in full sun in her border in Alicante. This October, I brought a root of rhubarb back from a garden centre in the UK which has now sprouted a leaf and which i hope will keep growing for me. Sooooooo------it is possible to grow rhubarb at least,though I would recommend keeping it in a slightly shaded spot.
Home - CACTUS, HAWORTHIA, GASTERIA, ASTROS & ALOES


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen both in Mercadonna and Supersol and sometimes in Eroski. Always in SuperCor but remember, in Spain most things are still only available seasonally, so you'd need to source them and par boil and freeze them. Neither are available right now. Probably. This is Spain.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I have never seen rhubarb in our Mercadona or in Carrefour. We have a SuperCor but rarely go in there. I will check this out.

I would have thought that if it were grown in Spain, this time of year would be the season as it is cooler.

I will keep looking.


----------

